# Rikon 10-305 10" bandsaw



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

After much research and decision making about actual needs I bought the Rikon 10-305 10” band saw from my local(?) Woodcraft store. I will admit that Lori, the salesperson there did help my decision quite a lot by answering my concerns about the Craftsman 21400 which, by all indications is the same saw. But, with a 5 year warranty, and the reputation Rikon appears to have, this seems to be the right choice.
It was packaged very well in form-fitted Styrofoam inside an extra heavy cardboard box. But, even with that, the plastic indicator on the table trunnion was broken. Rikon customer service is sending a replacement though so all’s well.
While setting it up by following what I considered to be adequate instructions, I followed the tune-up procedures gotten from this: 



 Clinic.htm. Alex Snodgrass definitely knows how to set up a saw. :notworthy::clap:
I had bought an Olsen 4 tpi ½”hook blade at Woodcraft at the same time so I installed it knowing that I would need that blade for my use.
After making sure everything was just right I tried to re-saw a 8”X3 ½”X¾” piece of Bubinga and was amazed. It was almost ready to use as is. Then, as I was wanting this saw for in the first place, I brought out a piece of 5/4 Zebrawood, 5” wide and 23” long. After jointing one edge, I discovered that the re-saw capacity was 4 15/16” not the 4 5/8” listed in the specifications. I proceeded to saw at 15/32” so I would end up with 2 pieces planed to 3/8” when I finished. By following the above mentioned video, I accomplished just that. One piece measured just .oo8” thicker at the tail end of the cut and the other piece was less than that. I was a very happy camper. :brows::lol:
My only complaint about this saw is the fact that the miter slot is only 5/8”. So, my featherboards that clamp into a “standard” miter slot won’t work. I don’t think I would ever need a miter gauge for this saw and I might have to buy the Mag-switch featherboard attachments sincs I don’t care for clamping a home made one to the table.
Overall, I would highly recommend the Rikon 10-305 to anyone needing a small bandsaw. Yes, it is slower than bigger units, but, not enough so that a hobbyist should mind.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent choice for a band saw machine. You might want to write a review for this machine at www.bandsawreviews.com. Good post and the video you showed was educational. You are helping band saw newbies here. Way to go.


----------



## Bob N (Apr 2, 2010)

I have had this saw for a little over 2 years now and love it! Good choice and thanks for the write up.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

I also have this bandsaw and love it. I originally tried to save some money so I bought the Ryobi from HD for like $150ish. What a pos that thing is! I don't use the smaller bandsaw that often so I tried to save some money, but that Ryobie vibrated like crazy and was just trash so I returned it and went to Woodcraft.

That Rikon is so smooth and quiet. For the money I don't see how you can either go wrong w/ it, or get a better bandsaw. I wouldn't have ever thought to resaw w/ it (I have a big Hitachi for resaw work) but I can't say enough good things about this little monster of a saw!! I've had it for about a year now.


----------

